# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Objets connects et processus mtier : une nouvelle opportunit de march [Tutoriel]

## Francis Walter

::coucou:: 

Philippe Ozil, vangliste technique chez Bonitasoft a crit un article sur les objets connects et les processus mtier :

*Objets connects et processus mtier : une nouvelle opportunit de march*




> L'un des sujets les plus dbattus ces dernires annes est celui de l'Internet des objets et de l'avnement d'un monde technologique abondant en appareils super intelligents , capables d'accrotre exponentiellement la productivit de tous. Rfrigrateurs, feux de circulation, vhicules et smartphones sont ou seront en mesure de percevoir les activits autour d'eux, et de partager des informations prcises et sans contact physique ncessaire. La socit commence  peine  mesurer le potentiel illimit de ces nouveaux outils.
> 
> Mais une fois que ces appareils intelligents collectent l'information, comment savent-ils comment et quand l'exploiter, et lorsqu'il est inutile de le faire ? Sans des contrles appropris, les objets connects sont comme des chats - fins, aux sens aiguiss, et programms pour agir selon leur bon vouloir. Cela ne peut satisfaire les besoins actuels et futurs de la socit, qui exigent une organisation structure, productive et intelligente.

----------

